# shimano spirex reel



## jsmis (Apr 30, 2010)

has anyone used one of these
if so would you give me some information
on them good or bad
  thanks


----------



## APP State fan (May 4, 2010)

*Spirex opinion*

I love my 2 Spirex reels. The trigger makes for a very smooth cast. I did have a handle break but the great folks at Shimano sent me a new handle at no charge. What great customer service!! A Spirex is a great reel at a very good price. 
Thanks,
App State Fan


----------



## revrandyf (May 4, 2010)

I've had one for a few years and it has held up well.  Good reel imo.


----------



## jsmis (May 4, 2010)

*spirex reel*

thanks for the info


----------



## Mattval (Jun 16, 2010)

I have used one.  Love it!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got a couple and I really like them.

Don't know that I'm smart enough to appreciate anything more expensive.

Very smooth considering the price.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 12, 2010)

Other than a couple very small ultra-light Sahara's and my big saltwater/catfish outfits, the Spirex is all I throw on a spinning outfit.  I own about a half dozen of 'em.

Love the dual handle setup and quickfire bail.  Very smooth for a reel in the $50-60 range.

Only negative at all is you give up the "super stopper" feature with the quick fire bail, but I can live with that...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

I use one and like it very much.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya'll just helped me decide on a open faced for my 6 YO .. I got a Stradic going on 10 years now, with annual saltwater use, and was looking for something similar that he could learn on.

One question though, whats the benefits of a Rear drag (RG) vs a forward Drag (FG) models..?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 13, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> Ya'll just helped me decide on a open faced for my 6 YO .. I got a Stradic going on 10 years now, with annual saltwater use, and was looking for something similar that he could learn on.
> 
> One question though, whats the benefits of a Rear drag (RG) vs a forward Drag (FG) models..?



forward drag usually is a better drag, smoother, due to more surface area, larger discs.

Only advantage I can see to rear drag is that it's easier to adjust when a fish is on -- also, I guess if you're big into changing spools, rear drag is easier.

If you compare the reels side by side, you will really notice how much smoother the front drag is starting up.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah..thanks 25.06


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, I go for the front drag models myself.  The rear drag is also called a "fightin' drag" and I believe the idea there is you can adjust the drag in mid battle.
I like the size and smoothness of the front drag myself...


----------

